# CD-ROM/DVD Disk drive will not work on my Packard Bell Easynote Laptop MX-37-S-200‏



## PleaseHelpp (Feb 20, 2011)

*CD-ROM/DVD Disk drive will not work on my Packard Bell Easynote Laptop MX-37-S-200‏*

:4-dontkno I'm having a problem with my CD-ROM/DVD Disk drive on my Packard Bell, Easynote Laptop MX-37-S-200, My laptop cannot recognise it at all as it is not displaying as a drive or is it present in device manager, 

when I insert a disc it tries to load but my media player will not respond to it at all, I have tried the registry fix for it ie. deleting lower filters etc, it may also be a driver issue, do you know of an appropriate driver for my Disk Drive spec?

I have exhausted many approaches to dealing with this problem, can you please help it would be much appreciated and thanks for you're time.

I feel my disk drive disappeared durning a Vista update


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi check it is recognised in the bios


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs your drive may have failed also. check in Setup (Bios) if it is being recognized.


----------



## PleaseHelpp (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Spunk.funk & Joeten, I checked Bios during boot process and my cd/dvd rom drive is showing as my Huawei Usb Modem. I have a 3g dongle which has taken the location of where my cd/dvd drive should be. Before a vista update I could play dvds and use internet. I've had the dongle for over a year in the same Usb port and never had this problem before. Thank you again for your time and any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try the suggestion in post 3


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

PleaseHelpp said:


> my cd/dvd rom drive is showing as my Huawei Usb Modem. I have a 3g dongle which has taken the location of where my cd/dvd drive should be.


Are you saying that your CD Rom drive is a USB CD Drive, and now it is unplugged and been replaced by a 3G dongle???


----------

